# Nano Tanks on kitchen counters/non tank stands



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, any input, stories or experience is greatly appreciated. 

I am super conflicted and paranoid at the moment... everything I am reading on the internet is confusing me further. 

I have a granite kitchen counter in a very new (2 yr) townhouse. And I placed my 20 gal on the corner of an L shape counter. I called the builders to ask their take on it, and it just made me even more anxious. Their answer was "As it is a natural product with veins, those veins *can open and crack with minimum weight*"... And they actually thought 20gal is a LARGE tank  are you kidding me?? They also refused to even give me a ball park of weight it can withstand. 

Should I buy a stand? I also don't really have the room in my tiny place, and want to keep this one in the living room...it's been on my kitchen counter for about a month now. Any of you kept nanos on regular furniture? 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

You're fine. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

It really should be fine, but if you want to take extra caution, put the tank on a platform made of a sandwich of plywood (or some other flexible thing) between two thin layers of foam to help spread the weight around and reduce pressure points on both the counter and the tank. You can cover the sides of this apparatus with black electrical tape or the like to make it look unobtrusive.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks, I hate how I drive myself nuts with worst case scenarios

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Seriously*

You are worried about a 20 gallon tank on kitchen counter ? You should be worried about the ugliness of a 20 gallon tank on a new granite counter ?


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

mrfishy said:


> You are worried about a 20 gallon tank on kitchen counter ? You should be worried about the ugliness of a 20 gallon tank on a new granite counter ?


Hahaha nah I'm only worried about if it can safely hold it permanently. I think it looks awesome.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

